
When Your Startup Goes from Doing What You Love to Doing What It Takes - jprocopio
https://medium.com/@jproco/when-your-startup-goes-from-doing-what-you-love-to-doing-what-it-takes-cb8f19d269cf
======
damian2000
Nice read, thanks for this.

